# PayPal SUCKS!!



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 4, 2009)

Can't say for anyone else's experience, but I have had it with PayPal. I have had to GIVE AWAY the last couple of bottles I sold through eBay because PayPal refused to put the money in my account. Their excuse was " you have TOO MUCH money in your account". What the hell is that BS?! I am DONE with that rip off buncha monkeys!
 In fact, eBay can go screw the moon, too. If I want to give my bottles away, I'll toss 'em in the recycle bin.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 10, 2009)

PayPal does have some serious issues.  I sold a pug puppy a few months back.  The buyer came to my house and used his laptop to log on to his paypal account and send me the money for payment.  I checked my balance, saw that the payment went through and gave him the pup.  A half hour later I got an email from PayPal saying that my payment had been reversed due to fraudulant activity!  It took me two days of phone calls to find out that the fraudulent activity they were referring too, was the ip address from the guys laptop connection told them that the transfer took place from the same location as "my" computer.  I don't understand how that all works, however, I told them, yes, the guy was in my house and paid me for a dog that he took possession of.  I asked them why they would assume that fraud was involved without checking with the buyer and seller first.  To make a long story it took nearly 3 weeks to get my money back.


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 14, 2009)

yes they do...  I have had my account for years now, I'm verified with over 130 verified transactions, two weeks ago I sold something for 500 bucks and the money was instantly available.  

 Now that I've signed up for e-bay again though they put a hold on my account, saying there going to hold my money for 21 days because I do not have enough feedback yet to be trusted...  I'm supposed to pay out of pocket to ship all my items that sold, and just wait around for them to pay me after I get feedback!


----------



## glass man (Jun 29, 2009)

THAT IS ALL TO SURREAL! TOO MUCH MONEY IN AN ACCOUNT?[:-] NO TROUBLE TAKING THE MONEY AT THE HOUSE AT THE TIME ,BUT LATTER SAY IT WAS FRAUD?[] DANG WHAT A RACKET! JAMIE


----------



## bottlingco (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought I would express my opinion on this one.  Recently, I intended to open a Paypal account.  The next thing I know, before I could give a credit card, they wanted access to my bank account.  Now, maybe it's just me, but it is common sense that no one is going to get access to my bank account.  We as consumers have become weak.  We just let merchants, banks, etc. do whatever they want.  It is time for the consumer to take control again.  The market will always respond to the consumer.  Still think a company is too big to fail?  All of us should e-mail all of our sellers on Ebay and tell them these same things you have posted about Paypal here. If enough sellers put their sales on hold until the consumer had the right to choose how they pay, Ebay would either change, or fail.  Simple economics.


----------



## glass man (Jul 11, 2009)

I HAVE HAD SOME DEALERS SAY YES THEY WILL GLADLY TAKE OTHER THEN PAY PAL! SOME EVEN SEEM TO REJOICE IN THE FACT YOU WANT TO PAY OTHER THEN PAY PAL! BUT THEY HAVE TO SAY THEY  HAVE TO SELL BY PAY PAL OR EBAY WILL BLOCK WHAT THEY HAVE TO SELL!  I KNOW MANY DEALERS ARE MAD BUT DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO.


----------



## APOTHEHUTCH (Jul 14, 2009)

I just wanna go back to accepting moneyorders.Ebay/Paypal=greedy crooks that turned a good thing into a racket.Every 6 months or so they come up with some new bull**** rule or raise their fees-or make it _less fun!_...I really miss seeing bidders names.


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Jul 16, 2009)

I have had a few bad ebay deals and paypal refunded my money after 6 weeks. Most of the sellers that used to accept checks or money orders but not paypal, usually lost money anyway, because some buyers do not have the time or effort to go to the post office and send the payment or money order unless it is a rare one. I am not at all praising paypal, which I think acts like a monopoly on ebay, but they are putting some of the dishonnest sellers out of business! I think we need more info on the sellers, so that the scammers are publicly noted. I also think there should be some sort of recovery fund from any buyer, where if you buy something and never pay for it, then you are liable for a percentage of the cost in re-listing the item, etc...Voila!


----------



## texasdigger (Nov 13, 2009)

I was selling bottles regularly on ebay for a bit, but all their crap soured me.  Fees fees and more fees.  If you are selling bottles below the price of 20.00 by the time you sell five or so all the cash from one of them goes to ebay.  I wish there was a better auction site to sell bottles, but there just is not one out there.  I sell and trade Texas stuff, and that is the best place to do it.  We do not have our shows here anymore so that is one of the only ways to buy or sell our items.  I miss seeing bidder names as well because more than once I have gotten into bidding battles with friends of mine with neither of us knowing.


----------



## LC (Nov 13, 2009)

Add the PayPal fees in with the shipping cost of the item you sell . I have not sold a thing on eBay since they forced their PayPal crap on the seller .  If a Buyer wants to use their crappy service , they should have to pay for the privilage of doing so , not the Seller


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 25, 2009)

I have not had a bad experience with pay-pal so far.  Their dubble dipping heavy however eBays whole thing is access to more people.  More people than show up at yard sales anyway. You need cash its a service in your home 
 I go to the local auction/flea market pick up an item for cheap and double my cash in one week...Look at the time, gas, postage saved its less of a footprint


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 14, 2010)

pay pal has frauded me too many times ,i ask seller if they will accept money orders and if they wont ,they dont get a sale.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad enough you had to give away some of your bottles, here is another PayPal story you will love.
 My wife and a seller agreed to a part refund on an item she purchased which was not as described, not much, 12.00 total.
 PayPal for some reason known but to God sent the money from the seller, to an email address with no connection to us.
 Go figure............


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with you tigue710! it happened to me too about 3 times! the 1st is $30 then the 2nd $730 & the 3rd is $35! for $730 I can understand but for $30 & $35![] Hello.....we're on earth here!!!
 what's wrong with paypal anyway?????????


----------



## glass man (May 10, 2010)

I FIND MORE THEN HALF OF DEALERS WILL TAKE U.S. POSTAL MONEY ORDERS. I AM QUICK TO PAY AND HAVE DEALERS THAT WE KNOW CAN TRUST EACH OTHER!


----------



## Poison_Us (May 10, 2010)

If you are just selling something on ebay, you cant mention that you take MOs or any other form of payment or it get's filtered and you have to remove it before it can be listed.  Ran into that some time ago.  What a crock.


----------



## jays emporium (May 10, 2010)

When you list an item for sale on ebay it does a filter search for the words "money order" and "checks".  One time I tried "We do not accept money orders, only Paypal." and it kicked that out too.  Gives an error message that you have to correct before submitting the listing.
 In reality, I accept money orders from anyone who asks.
 Jay


----------



## sandchip (Jun 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Wilkie
> 
> The buyer came to my house and used his laptop to log on to his paypal account and send me the money for payment.


 
 Good grief, that's as bad as a couple going out to eat, and sitting across from the table texting each other.


----------



## edndlm (Aug 8, 2010)

I did have 2 situations with PayPal where I never received bottles from Sellers that I paid for . First Seller never responded to any emails or inquires . Second Seller said they mailed bottle 20 days after I paid for bottle & I never got that one either . PayPal did refund my $ after going through the motions in both cases . I agree that it was nice to have a payment choice & know who you were bidding against in the good old days ! Thanks !


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 9, 2010)

As a seller, put in your ad "ask me about options for payment." It hasn't hung up yet.
 I also put in there that "I don't accept plastic."
 Years ago, I had a Premier paypal account and figured that I was getting charged for that, on top of fees. I no longer have that, just a regular account. I don't accept credit cards, just cash transfers, if they insist on paypal.
 Bill


----------



## splante (Dec 16, 2010)

I have pretty good luck with paypal except for one instance in over 300 transactions. Some company scammed paypal and charged me about $150.00 for something i never ordered. took a few weeks to get corrected.
 Paypal is just another extension of ebay to nickle and dime the sellar to death. The buyer has no fees sellar gets them all. Only way to change is to have everyone stop listing until ebay changes policy..but that could never happen.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 19, 2010)

While I agree that paypal has some faults, it is well worth all the hassles that come with using  this kind of medium for transactions. Instant monies, so I can ship the items right away is so much better than waiting a week for the M.O. or check, then trundeling down to the bank to make sure it is good, letting it clear, then shipping it. Sometimes 2 or 3 weeks after the sale.
  I too believe that folkes should have an option, and that they get an awful lot of money from the fees, but in the long run it is worth it.
  Just my 2 1/2 cents worth    Falcon


----------



## LC (Dec 19, 2010)

I do not think it sucks , just ticks me off that eBay says you will use it and like it in order for them to make exta millions , that is a turn off for me , haven't sold a thing on there since they started that .


----------



## splante (May 9, 2011)

once ebay bought out paypal a few years ago....fees just keep going up and up....they should not be allowed to double dip...its like the cell phone minutes I call you for 5 minutes my phone gets 5 minutes charged towards it, also your cell phone gets hit for 5 minutes....not a big deal with all the "unlimited" plans but if your prepaying for minutes, or on a minute plan we get screwed.
  back to ebay  here is a summary of a $20.00 sale on a bottle
 inseration fee (promo no charge unless bottle sells)  sold fee =.50
 final value fee                                                                    =1.80
 paypal fee                                                                         =1.23
  they got                 $3.53 out of $20.00 or 17 %  
 now that want a piece of your shippping fees, they will add that to the final value fee so if you charged $10.00 for shipping they NOW get  9% of that........no additional fees for the buyer the sellar gets them all
 if you went to an auction..the buyer normally pays a fee of about 10%...but not on ebay the sellar gets the 17% plus the new 9% shipping fee.........great


----------



## SC pontil collector (May 16, 2011)

As a buyer using Paypal, I 've never had a bad transaction. A long time ago, I was ripped off by a few sellers when I sent them M/Os. One seller ripped me off for over $450.00 and Ebay did nothing to help me.The heat was then turned on Ebay by ? and since then, no seller has ripped me off. Buying on ebay using Paypal has become much safer.
 However, as a seller on ebay, I find that the cost (among other things) way too high to sell plus now strange things happen and I am usually screwed out of some money by them. Their fees keep climbing as well.
 It seems as though they have gone too far the opposite way with the sellers.  I haven't sold on Ebay for awhile now. However, doesn't Glassworks, American auctions charge about 15% plus you must pay for the shipping to get your bottle/s to them? In less your bottle sells over a certain amount, American Auction will charge you up to 20% to sell your bottle. 
 As a hobbyist, it seems like selling bottles has become somewhat difficult these days.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 23, 2011)

> banks want to set up a competitor


 
 Not likely.  Ebay owns both ebay auctions and paypal so it has a monopoly. They all but force you to use paypal for their auctions if you want to play.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 23, 2011)

> could never find a phone number to call to inquire why


*1-888-221-1161. I've never had a problem with contacting PP. They've always been quite helpful.*


----------



## smoothjazz63 (Jun 30, 2011)

I was right on the verge of stepping into the 21st century and getting a PayPal account.  But now I think I'll crawl back under my rock.  I've NEVER had an eBay seller refuse to take a money order if I contacted them in advance with my intentions.  I'll stick with what works.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 9, 2011)

An interesting discussion. I think one thing Ebay management misses is what gave Ebay its big headstart, and that was the fact that it instantly became the central meeting place for sellers and buyers separated by inconveniently travelled distances. Ebay was able to do this because its listing and communications resources were far ahead of what average joes had access to about 5-10 years ago. Now, just about anyone who has basic computer abilities can post on myriad internet vehicles like forums, blogs, tumblr, flickr, club websites, private websites, traditional auctioneer websites, etc., etc. All of these are easy to use and have proliferated to the point where Ebay has lost its listing/communications edge. As an example, think about how this forum works: 1) digger hits wonderful treasure trove, 2) digger posts results, 3) others ask digger what's available, 4) digger and buyer work out and complete deal, 5) deal comes with no extra fees, 6) Ebay remains on the side lines. This kind of process plays itself out countless times every day in every collectible category you can think of.

 Ebay is losing ground in the antiques/collectibles world and is forced, through desperation despite its still formidable size, to charge more and more fees to keep up revenues. I find the Ebay/PayPal nickle-and-diming method tiresome. I've noticed over the last decade, the best stuff in our line of collecting seems to be listed less and less on Ebay. Afterall, it's so easy now to sell the great pieces directly to customers using email and uploaded pics. I'm selling more and more this way. I'm also now buying a lot more through other internet sites.

 By the way, in Canada, it is the law the merchants must accept the legal tender money of Canada when operating in Canada. I wonder if anyone has put forward a test case against Ebay's policy of forcing sellers to use PayPal. Then again, PayPal could argue that it works in Canadian dollars and that meets the law here. I also wonder about the legal situation in the USA. Are there lawyers on this site from both sides of the border who could shed more light?


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh, and one other thing, most banks and credit unions are set up to process email "wire" transactions. My credit union here in Calgary, Albert, charges a flat fee of $1.50 to email "wire" any amount to receiving parties across Canada (higher to the USA, but not much). That's a pittance, and since sellers I'm dealing with aren't listing on Ebay, the prices seem to be generally lower. Moreover, it's so much easier to dicker outside of Ebay.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 9, 2011)

I think Australia was the first to challenge the Ebay/Paypal monopoly and ebay was forced to accept other forms of online payment (although not very viable ones in my opinion).


 I sell most of my bottle on my own website. Its not that difficult. I wish more people would but selling them on the bottle forum is a fine option too. I have bought many of my best bottles from members of this forum.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm feeling inspired by mctaggart67's post.. let's us ABN folks show the bay who's boss..!!! [] Buy, sell, and swap right here.. no FEEEEEESSSS


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 9, 2011)

> Buy, sell, and swap right here


 
 what would REALLY help that would be to have a BUY/SELL/SWAP section with good logical subcatagory structure.

 I would love to see it happen

 uh..why is this post in scams and frauds...???


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 9, 2011)

> uh..why is this post in scams and frauds...???


 
 Uhh, wow.. it is indeed! I was wondering why Woody and Cows were o-so interested in this discussion..!


----------



## suzanne (Sep 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanx for posting that number.  I have been attempting to pay for an item but forgot my paypal password and every time I try to reset it any new password I pick out is not accepted; I don't know why - I've tried all kinds of combinations


----------



## Pinzel (Sep 27, 2011)

Ebay charging for shipping is due to the fact that a LOT of gouging goes on.People were making profit from an advertised shipping cost.THATS why they do that.I recently started selling on ebay some bottles...just hit the 50 sales mark the other day.I have had no issues with Paypal or ebay.I have however had some low ratings for shipping cost on my ebay account.I dont think people have any idea what glass weight is and properly packaged glass is pretty heavy.Can anyone suggest another online outlet for bottle sales for me?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 27, 2011)

> Ebay charging for shipping is due to the fact that a LOT of gouging goes on.People were making profit from an advertised shipping cost.THATS why they do that


 
 So because the sellers charge too much, ebay's solution is to take a cut of the shipping cost?
 Exactly how is that going to fix anything other than ebay's balance sheet?
 If I'm a seller I have to charge MORE for shipping since ebay now takes a cut of it.

 Why is this in scams and frauds? Ebay/Paypal is a monopoly but not a scam or a fruad. Can we move to general chat?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 27, 2011)

*RE: PayPal S^#$S!!*



> Can we move to general chat?


I don't see why not. I'll adjust the title for family friendliness.[][]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 27, 2011)

*RE: PayPal S^#$S!!*

Thanks , that will relieve you all of approving every post.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 27, 2011)

*RE: PayPal S^#$S!!*

No, what will really help with that is that this will end up buried like the 10+ other threads on the same subject.[8|]
 I agree that Scams and Frauds doesn't seem as necessary as it may have been once though, especially with the approval thing.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2011)

*RE: PayPal S^#$S!!*

What could anyone possibly say bad about paypal that we didn't already hear a million times..? []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 27, 2011)

*RE: PayPal S^#$S!!*



> What could anyone possibly say bad about paypal that we didn't already hear a million times..?


 
 ...their mother was a hamster and thier father smelled of elderberries ...


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2011)

*RE: PayPal S^#$S!!*

..their uncle stank of the servants quarters and their cousin got caught stealing from a bagel store..


----------



## peejrey (Sep 27, 2011)

*RE: PayPal S^#$S!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHWEZ_IjcSk
*GRAPHIC*
 BUT FUNNY[sm=lol.gif]


----------

